# Japan Forum > Traditional Japan >  Japanese customs

## Lavinia

Kia ora 
I am doing a paper on identifying diverse cultural needs. Can you help me please? My question is what do two elderly Japanese men do when they meet please? Thank you.

Nga mihi

----------

